

Ask HN: Todo lists - zeckalpha

I'm looking for a better way to write and manage todo lists.<p>I really like Things (http://culturedcode.com/things/) but I've found it to end up too cluttered with all of my different projects. I have difficulty keeping future stuff separate.<p>I've also used Todo.sh (http://ginatrapani.github.com/todo.txt-cli/) in the past, but what I'm looking for is something like that but with revision control.<p>I've tried paper. I feel that I use too much paper, and I also don't like the way archiving works. It's just not easily searchable, and managing someday tasks is difficult. (Note that I've also tried HipsterPDAs, and variants.)<p>I also view scheduling as separate from task management. I would just use iCal if I didn't.<p>Web Apps like Remember the Milk also don't catch my eye. I have relatively large amounts of data that I manage. I also do not consider it secure enough. I do like remote access functionality. SSH from my BlackBerry works for todo.sh, or the todobot.pl extension with AIM, so something similar to that would be fine.<p>I would like to be able to have extensive tagging support. I have many layers of lists. I include a lending list (stuff I've lent out) and a wish list (birthday/xmas/shopping list). Some lists include stuff that I will not address for long periods of time like ideas for children names or housing design ideas.<p>I'm at a loss for solutions. There probably is an obvious one. Crowdsourcing solution searching. Go.
======
a-priori
I've recently just started using an org-mode document in Emacs to track the
state of projects (among other things). Simple and effective.

~~~
cyner
Yes, org-mode is a great way to do this. I've been using it for a year now,
and although it takes a while to get used to, it's very efficient and simple.

Org-mode is now the place where I keep everything that fits in text (or simple
tables). Recipes, todos, personal goals, gift ideas, outlines for future
projects, wine tips, my diary, stuff to buy at Ikea, etc.

------
aaronblohowiak
"I've also used Todo.sh (<http://ginatrapani.github.com/todo.txt-cli/>) in the
past, but what I'm looking for is something like that but with revision
control." -- Why not use it with git or similar?

------
tome
I keep my TODO list in a single text file. I have a key bound in my window
manager to open it in an editor, and ask me whether to record changes to
version control when I close the editor.

The formal is very informal and ad hoc. You can see it here:

<http://pastebin.com/f53965a01>

I also have an hourly cron jobs that extracts the tasks under "TODAY" and
mails them to me.

------
jacquesm
I use 'taskfreak', installed on a local machine. It worked wonders for my
productivity in all kinds of fields.

<http://www.taskfreak.com/> is where you can download it, it's written in PHP
so it should be fairly easy to host it.

Good enough for a 9 minute response time ;) ?

Ask HN is one of the greatest features of HN I think.

~~~
zeckalpha
509 Error. Google cache wasn't enough for me. I added it to my todo.txt to
check if it is up later. ;)

~~~
jacquesm
Wow that sucks, let me see if I have a tarred version for you somewhere here.
It looks like they've maxed out their bandwidth quota. Silly hosting
services...

ok, you can get it here:

<http://ww.com/tf.tar>

They probably have a newer version out by now, when they're back up you can
get the latest but like this you can at least see if it is what you are
looking for.

~~~
zeckalpha
I found a screenshot on the Wayback machine. I'll try this out tomorrow
though.

------
AndrewDucker
I like Tasks: <http://crowdfavorite.com/products/> I have a multi-user version
installed on some hosted space and it works really well - I needed
heirarchical to-do lists that could be shared with my girlfriend, and this
gave me that.

------
vlBeta
There's something about Todoist's hierarchical functionality that I really
love. It's def not the best out there, but by far the best organization
oriented task list manager.

<http://www.todoist.com>

------
mgunes
Check out Tracks.

<http://getontracks.org>

------
DenisM
google tasks? part of gmail.

------
kailden
MonkeyGTD?

~~~
zeckalpha
I forgot to mention, but I have used many variants of TiddlyWikis also to no
avail.

